# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Ambulance Drone, Alec Momont, TU Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

Project Creator - Alec Momont

Home page - alecmomont.com

----------


## Airicist

TU Delft - Ambulance Drone 

 Published on Oct 26, 2014




> Each year nearly a million people in Europe suffer from a cardiac arrest. A mere 8% survives due to slow response times of emergency services. The ambulance-drone is capable of saving lives with an integrated defibrillator. The goal is to improve existing emergency infrastructure with a network of drones. This new type of drones can go over 100 km/h and reaches its destination within 1 minute, which increases chance of survival from 8% to 80%! This drone folds up and becomes a toolbox for all kind of emergency supplies. Future implementations will also serve other use cases such as drowning, diabetes, respiratory issues and traumas.

----------

